
Water Atomization by High Magnitude Electrical Impulses - transverse
http://www.powerlabs.org/waterarc.htm
======
transverse
Analysis:
[http://www.tuks.nl/pdf/Reference_Material/Electrolysis_Water...](http://www.tuks.nl/pdf/Reference_Material/Electrolysis_Water_Arc_and_Dielectric_Breakdown/Leavitt%20-%20Do%20water%20arc%20explosions%20release%20internal%20water%20energy%20-%202013.pdf)

